
Glossary of Collective Nouns by Subject - PcMojo
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Glossary_of_collective_nouns_by_subject
======
somewhereoutth
Apparently English is more or less unique in this respect - are there any
language experts that can shed some light on this? (shed - why can light be
shed? I guess showed/shed? EDIT of course shed as in shed skin, to give off -
maybe?)

------
PcMojo
A 'Rash' of Dermatologists? A 'Tantrum' of Decorators? Lol! Is there really
some governing authority that declares these things official? I just use the
old standby, "Alotta". ;)

